# Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine by DA?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i've got a bottle of Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine.
wonder if i can apply it by DA?
using a polishing or finishing pad?

any advice welcomed!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Only ever used it by hand, worst product to remove, ever. Quite old school now in my opinion, there are much better products out there in terms of looks and ease of use


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i really don't want to bin it )


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

greymda said:


> i really don't want to bin it )


Use it mate, you might get on fine with it. Used mine once and launched it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I used to use UDS by hand and never had any problems! always thought it gave the car a great deep wet look!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

any tips for applying it?


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> I used to use UDS by hand and never had any problems! always thought it gave the car a great deep wet look!


+1

Just work it in really well and so long as you don't use too much it buffs off easily. Does leave a great finish and no need to apply wax afterwards.

Always used mine by hand but I have a DA and would probably use my black hex pad to apply. I'll give it a go next time round . . .

Oh, I just remembered; last time I used it I did a panel at a time rather than cover the whole car first. I think this made it easier to buff off.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I researched it a while ago and received very confusing responses from AG. They said not to use it under their HD wax due to bonding issues. I think it leaves something behind. Is it abrasive or a chemical cleaner?


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I researched it a while ago and received very confusing responses from AG. They said not to use it under their HD wax due to bonding issues. I think it leaves something behind. Is it abrasive or a chemical cleaner?


Most or all Polish and compound all have different chemicals in there products maybe that's why AG don't like to mix with others.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

btw, i do have a german applicator (firm yellow side and softer black side).

should i give it a go with the yellow side, by hand?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have not tried UDS but I would start with the black side first


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

and i thought the firmer side)


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> I researched it a while ago and received very confusing responses from AG. They said not to use it under their HD wax due to bonding issues. I think it leaves something behind. Is it abrasive or a chemical cleaner?


I think this is correct. And I think this is why it looks so oily/wet once applied. It is designed as an AIO after all.


----------

